# Patrolman First Class Jamel Clagett



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrolman First Class*
*Jamel Clagett*
Charles County Sheriff's Office, Maryland

End of Watch: Sunday, December 21, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 30
*Tour:* 10 years
*Badge #* 447
*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Location:* Virginia
*Incident Date:* 12/21/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Private First Class Jamel Clagett was killed in a single vehicle crash when his patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree on Route 218, near Fairview Beach, Virginia, shortly before 9:00 am.

PFC Clagett had served with the Charles County Sheriff's Office for 10 years and was assigned to District IV. He is survived by his mother, sister, and two brothers.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Troy D. Berry
Charles County Sheriff's Office
6915 Crain Highway
La Plata, MD 20646

Phone: (301) 932-2222

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22312-patrolman-first-class-jamel-clagett#ixzz3MfW3PTyW


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

In some sort of sick way, it's like some cosmic force is trying to see how many cops it can wrack up before the year ends. RIP Brother.


----------

